# Women Veterans Gathering in Houston



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Women VETS summit / conference in August

http://www.blogs.va.gov/VAntage/38863/registration-open-2017-national-women-veterans-summit-august-25-26-houston-tx/


----------

